# New Cure...Help Please



## dreegle1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have obtained a "New cure", called "Lesnies cure all"...It appears to be weak, needing 1.7kg mixed with 45 litres of water. I used to make my brine with 1 TBSP of cure with 1 cup salt 2 cups sugar. I am thinking that this can only be used as a brine...however if I wanted to dry cure, it does have sodium nitrite...I got in contact with the distributor, and they sent me this sheet...Is there a similar table, of similar cures, anywhere around here? How would I use this in dry cures? Is 3.74 pounds per 11.5 gallons a bit excessive? Thanks for any help

"KER66081 - CURE LTC X 1.7KG 66081

BFPS PTY LTD 

Printed: 11/05/2010 

79-97 St Hilliers Road, Auburn, NSW 2144 

Contact: P/N 02 - 9714 6600, Fax 02 - 9648 0602 

PRODUCT SPECIFICATION 

Product 

KER66081 CURE LTC X 1.7KG 66081 

Order Code: 66081 Weight / Volume: 1.7 kg(s) Bag 

Description: 

A fine blend of selected ingredients for use in the manufacture of ham, bacon and other 

cured meats. 

Physical Structure: 

Flavour: CAUTION: DO NOT TASTE 

Appearance: Off white, fine, free flowing powder 

HARMFUL IF SWALLOWED 

FIRST AID: 

IF SWALLOWED DO NOT INDUCE VOMITING. 

FOR ADVICE CONTACT A POISONS INFORMATION CENTRE (13 11 

26) OR A DOCTOR. 

FOR MANUFACTURING PURPOSES ONLY. 

Chemical Structure: 

Typical Chemical Analysis Method 

Nitrite: Positive PPM Merck Test Strips 

Salt (NaCl) all sources: 36.2 % Theoretical Calculation 

Sodium Erythorbate (max): 5.5 % Theoretical Calculation 

Sodium Nitrite (max): 2.3 % Theoretical Calculation 

BUNZL FOOD PROCESSING SUPPLIES - ABN 17 000 011 441 

HEAD OFFICE Issued by:Kent Mortensen 

Unit 81-83,79-97 St Hilliers Road, Auburn, NSW 2144 Date: Printed: 11/05/2010 

P/N: 02 9714 6600 Page 1 of 4 

FAX: 02 9648 0602 

KER66081 - CURE LTC X 1.7KG 66081

BFPS PTY LTD 

Printed: 11/05/2010 

Recommended directions for use: 

Corned Beef: 

Total cure 1.7Kg Water 

45 LitresPump to 35-40% 

Ham: 

Total cure 1.7Kg 

Water 45 Litres 

Pump to 25-30% 

Bacon: 

Total cure 1.7Kg 

Water 45 Litres 

Pump to 25-30% 

Add 4.5Kg of salt to each of the above brines after cure has dissolved. 

Adjust salt to taste. 

Note: Best results are obtained by making up minimum batch sizes and keeping 

chilled. Use within 1 - 2 days. 

Intended Use: 

To be used for manufacturing purposes only. Not for retail sale. 

Ingredient Declaration 

Refer Nutritional, Allergen and Ingredient Declaration 

Storage Conditions: 

Dry goods to be kept in a clean, cool, dry location. 

Shelf Life: 

Dry goods may be kept for six (6) months from the date of manufacture. 

The "Best Before" date is declared in open code on the label. 

Allergen Status: 

Refer Nutritional, Allergen and Ingredient Declaration 

Nutritional Information: 

Refer Nutritional, Allergen and Ingredient Declaration 

GMO Status: 

NON GMO - exempt from labelling under the Foodstandards Code Volume 2 Section 

1.5.2 

BUNZL FOOD PROCESSING SUPPLIES - ABN 17 000 011 441 

HEAD OFFICE 

Unit 81-83,79-97 St Hilliers Road, Auburn, NSW 2144 

P/N: 02 9714 6600 

FAX: 02 9648 0602 

Issued by:Kent Mortensen 

Date: Printed: 11/05/2010 

Page 2 of 4 

KER66081 - CURE LTC X 1.7KG 66081

BFPS PTY LTD 

Printed: 11/05/2010 

Country of Origin: 

Made in Australia from local and imported ingredients 

Regulatory Status: 

This product has been produced in compliance with the joint Australian and New 

Zealand Food Standards Code Volume 2. 

Disclaimer: 

Information in this specification is accurate and reliable to the best of our 

knowledge and belief. It is the users responsibility to determine the suitability of 

any product for a specific purpose and to adopt necessary precautions. 

Approved: 

Kent Mortensen 

National Quality and Environment Manager 

Date: 10.05.10 

BUNZL FOOD PROCESSING SUPPLIES - ABN 17 000 011 441 

HEAD OFFICE 

Unit 81-83,79-97 St Hilliers Road, Auburn, NSW 2144 

P/N: 02 9714 6600 

FAX: 02 9648 0602 

Issued by:Kent Mortensen 

Date: Printed: 11/05/2010 

Page 3 of 4 

Nutritional Information 

Product 

KER66081 CURE LTC X 1.7KG 66081 

per 100 grams 

Energy 248 kj 

Protein 0.3 g 

Fat 

- total 0.3 g 

- saturated 0.0 g 

Carbohydrates 

- total 13.4 g 

- sugars 13.2 g 

Sodium 28227 mg 

Allergen Declaration 

None to declare • 

Ingredient Declaration 

Mineral Salts (451, 452, 450), Salt, Sugar, Antioxidant (316), Sodium Nitrite (250), Hydrolysed 

Vegetable Protein (Maize), Vegetable Oil, Humectant (422) 

Contains 2.3% Sodium Nitrite 

NUTRITIONAL information is theoretical only and has been calculated from information obtained from Suppliers Specifications. 

ALLERGEN information is based on information obtained from Suppliers Specifications based on raw materials. Though allergens may 

not exist in the ingredient declaration, this information does not guarantee against possible cross contamination unless stated. 

Approved: 

Kent Mortensen 

National Quality and Environment Manager 

Date: 10.05.10 

KER66081 - CURE LTC X 1.7KG 66081 "


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 15, 2012)

Because it's important to have a full understanding of what you're doing before proceeding, I'll provide a link to the handbook that explains how to do proper and safe calculations.
It's important to understand what's meant by "dry cured" in the handbook and not use the associated ppm limits for short term curing.

www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf


~Martin


----------



## dreegle1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow...I think that if I understood those equations, I would have a better job...OK, so the stuff I got is 2.3% sodium nitrite...cure number 1 is 6.25%...Cure number one has salt and red dye in it....This stuff has sugar, antioxidants, vegetable protein, vegetable oil, humectant....Bugger!!! I guess I will just follow manufacturers directions (weights/salt quantities etc), and only use it as brine...Oh well...Off to find some cure number 1.... ;)


----------

